# Ok.. I'm not into mixed breeds BUT... I love these... PitterPat



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Pitterpat! A mix between a pit bull or staffy bully and a patterdale terrier. I bet these dogs are little terrorists! It says they range from 15 to 30lbs. What a fantastic little dog! I don't know anything about patterdale terriers other than they are full of drive like a pit bull. And I don't normally agree with mixing breeds.. but I think this would be the first time I say this... I would pay for one of these mutts. LOL

Pitterpat


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

think alot of old dogmen might have mixed in the patterdale accidently. farm incidents happen. i heard alot of stories from old dog people about patterdales gettin in there somewhere.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Mix breeds*

I don't share most people's disdain of mix breeds. Perhaps pit mixes I might understand, yet at that same time I do have to acknowledge some great dogs I've known that were pit mixes. I am not the slightest bit "purebred addicted."

For example:
The Doberman - Purebred ... yes?

The Doberman was originally developed around 1890 by Karl Friedrich Louis Dobermann.

Dobermann served in the dangerous role of local tax collector, and ran the Apolda dog pound. With access to dogs of many breeds, he aimed to create a breed that would be ideal for protecting him during his collections, which took him through many bandit-infested areas. He set out to breed a new type of dog that, in his opinion, would be the perfect combination of strength, loyalty, intelligence, and ferocity. Later, Otto Goeller and Philip Gruening continued to develop the breed to become the dog that is seen today.

The breed is believed to have been created from several different breeds of dogs that had the characteristics that Dobermann was looking for, including the German Pinscher, the Beauceron, the Rottweiler, the Thuringian Sylvan Dog, the Greyhound, the Great Dane, the Weimaraner, the German Shorthaired Pointer, the Manchester Terrier and the Old German Shepherd Dog ( being the largest contributor more than the other breeds).

... now I am not a great canine historian, but I doubt the term "urebred "was used back then, perhaps I am wrong.

If you have knowledge of canines and breeding ( which I am guessing Mr. Dobermann had, being that he ran a dog pound in a part of Europe known to have a historical lineage of many great dogs), mixing of breeds might prove to create a fine breed of dog with certain specialty characteristics.

In my opinion, aDoberman is one of the finest dogs for estate protection as well as personal protection for an individual out in the field.

My point being, what is considered a mix today might be recognized in the future as a "purebred" with great characteristics if done right. Also, if you go back far enough into canine history and the migration and civilization of man and his dogs, can you not argue that all dogs are in fact "loosely" mixed, or simply there are no PURE breeds? ( this argument though can reach no final conclusion ).

...I'm rambling.

Here is a photo of " supposedly" a doberman/pit. Aesthetically it looks pleasing to me, but I can not speak for an individual dog ( or mix breed's) temperament by looking at a photo. That being said, I do not promote mixing pits with Dobies.










PS ...and above all, I do not agree with tax collectors being spared a whoopin' because of their canines. Too bad Mr. Dobermann didnt have a Sloth sanctuary.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mixing breeds happens, either accidental or on purpose, it is what it is. I have a mix that I love more than any thing in the whole world, he was from a line of byb. People in my town breed dogs just cause they look pretty or want to see what the mix will look like. It sucks that people are so irresponsible and just breed cause they want a pup. My mom actually told me a while ago she was disapointed that I got Dosia fixed. She was like why would you do that he's beautiful he could have had some nice puppies, Ugh. There's nothing we can do it will keep happening over and over.
Not all mixes are bad or ugly though take my Marley for example he is a four way mix. His mom was pit x sharpie and his dad was rott x queensland. Just a mess of breeds but he is one of the smartest loyal loving dogs I've ever had and I wouldn't trade him for any pure bread dog in the world. He's actually quite the looker for a mixed up pup IMO. Here's my boy Marley


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't get me wrong... I had nothing against mixed breed dogs themselves. I am against people creating "designer dogs" Purposely mixing two dogs for the only reason of creating a dog for "looks" and then charging and absurd amount of money and calling them "purebred" LOL

I grew up with nothing BUT mutt's.  I have only had one papered dog in my whole life and he was from a puppy mill and he only lived to be 6 til some mysterious disease made him so sick my parents had him put down. But all of our mutts came from the shelter, the street or a "free puppy" sign of accidental breeding. And they were all the females were spayed. The 2 males were not fixed but never were bred. I'm not sure what my moms purpose in keeping them intact was... 

If mixed for a purpose... and not sold out to the general public until that purpose is established... would probably be ok. If someone wants to create a new breed I think it should be done with a lot of thought, and other people who share the passion to create a new breed, with the same idea of what the dog should be so they can breed for that specific reasons. But just breeding a yorkie to a poodle.. for the purpose of " cute dogs" (ugly IMO) lol I don't see any reason for it. 

The Pitterpat... from what I read on that site.. has been bred for weight pull and working reasons. It even says should not be a simple house pet. Poop... I might want to rethink wanting one. LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I realy hate the designer stuff too every jerk on earth wants to make their own breed now it's kinda pathetic. My buddy J does truck driving and he's also a tattoo artist, he had some guy in Nevada want to trade him a dog for a tat. He said they were pure breed and worth a ton of money. When he when to look at them he just laughed the were mixes. He was calling them Sharpits. LMAO real rare mutts. He was like no thanks and went on his way. People do this way to much. Ruining good breeds sigh what is the world coming to.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Every time you breed a designer mutt... a shelter dog loses his life. 

Hmm... 1,000 dollars for a designer mutt.... or... 100 dollars for a mutt who has all his shots and a spay neuter... and all the love you could want!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Every time you breed a designer mutt... a shelter dog loses his life.
> 
> Hmm... 1,000 dollars for a designer mutt.... or... 100 dollars for a mutt who has all his shots and a spay neuter... and all the love you could want!


Agreed I'd much rather save a dog then pay out the *** for one. :woof:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Id rather have a pit but I LOVE the patterdale and the pitpat.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Id rather have a pit but I LOVE the patterdale and the pitpat.


I just don't like hardly any small dog breeds... and I thought it would be awesome to have a pit bull type dog that only weighed 20lbs!! I would love to have a staffordshire bull terrier.. they only weigh in the 30's usually I think.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yep. I dont like small breeds too much. Bigger dogs are more predictable. But I would def do that type of dog or if I ever wanted a mixed pit I want it with boston. Of course I would never go out searching for a designer mutt but I think that type of mix would be really game and a dang good hunter for small game!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like Bostons but due to the smashed face.. I wouldn't own one. We have really hot summers in Oklahoma and I'd be too worried about the poor thing over heating.. same reason I wouldn't have a boxer although I love that breed too. 

Jack Russells are cool little dogs, might have one of them sometime.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

both are way to yappy for me. I love all dogs but my preference is 35lbs and up otherwise its not labeled as a dog. I live in the next state over next to you and we get really hot down here too and no beach  so smashed face dogs are not ideal for me either. I LOVE boxers, my friend has an old man boxer and im always bending down to kiss him on his smushy lips.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I like Bostons but due to the smashed face.. I wouldn't own one. We have really hot summers in Oklahoma and I'd be too worried about the poor thing over heating.. same reason I wouldn't have a boxer although I love that breed too.
> 
> Jack Russells are cool little dogs, might have one of them sometime.


I love little Jacks. My sister had one and he was the best little guy  He was Dosia's best friend they were a month a part. *Sigh* I miss the little guy, he was stolen and then ran over on his way home  R.I.P. little Baxter here's a few pics of baby Baxter










Here they are at my house after a night walk they both jumped in bed with Marley cause it was super cold lol.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

jacks are funny but SOOO not my pace lmao... they go Zoooooooooooooooooooooooom and I feel like im walking on a cane lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> jacks are funny but SOOO not my pace lmao... they go Zoooooooooooooooooooooooom and I feel like im walking on a cane lol


LMAO they do get way way hyper I must admit. I love how they bounce, it's like they have spring in their legs lol. Baxter was always playing with Dosia so he kinda had the tough guy thing goin, he wanted to be a pit too.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There was a pitterpat named Sanchez who used to pull at the APA/IWPA pulls I went to in the midwest. I'm not sure if he's still competing, but he was a neat little dog. Lemme dig up a picture. *digs, grunts, plop*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> There was a pitterpat named Sanchez who used to pull at the APA/IWPA pulls I went to in the midwest. I'm not sure if he's still competing, but he was a neat little dog. Lemme dig up a picture. *digs, grunts, plop*


That's way cool, good lookin dog :woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> There was a pitterpat named Sanchez who used to pull at the APA/IWPA pulls I went to in the midwest. I'm not sure if he's still competing, but he was a neat little dog. Lemme dig up a picture. *digs, grunts, plop*


Do you know how much he could pull? Cool looking dog.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think he took pound-for-pound a few times. Not sure the weight of it. He was a little dog.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sanchez isn't pulling anymore, I think he injured something. What pulls now in the little dog class mostly is patterdales. 

Pitterpats have been around for a long time. I love my patterdales and my pit bulls, I think I will keep them separate.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

pitter patts are very DA (even HA) and can be a menace so they are definately not for average joe


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> pitter patts are very DA (even HA) and can be a menace so they are definately not for average joe


Ahhh thanks for the insight.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

i definately am looking for a pat. There is some thing cool about a little "big" dog.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I'll just get me a staffy bull someday.  Those little guys are awesome. I haven't met one in person yet though.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Staffies used to come into the Animal hospital for vaccines.....they were very cute but a little bit too bully for me.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Staffies used to come into the Animal hospital for vaccines.....they were very cute but a little bit too bully for me.


I love the look, the short compact look. But not over done like a pocket bully. And the staffies only weigh like 30 to 40lbs... I'd aim for one on the smaller end.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I love the look, the short compact look. But not over done like a pocket bully. And the staffies only weigh like 30 to 40lbs... I'd aim for one on the smaller end.


That is what sold me on a patterdale. They can be as small as 12 pounds! It would be cool to have a tiny 'purse' dog that can handle business against vermin and still fit in a napsack.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

haha Yeah I really like the little Patterdale. I just don't have any experience with them, I haven't seen them in person either. Just lots of pics and read about them on sites. I just like to cruise the web and look at different breeders and dream about the different dogs I may own someday... lol There are so many breeds I'd like to own. I think the most dogs I could have at one time would be 3 though.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Patterdale.us

There is a black male, Noah, that is just a beautiful dog!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

You really need to meet a patterdale and know what they are like before you get one. They are great little dogs, but they can also be a handful.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

After years of dealing with pits, dogo, neo's and a whole host of other critters ...I am pretty sure I can deal with a terrier. Especially since it will have plenty to hunt around here.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That guy has some great looking dogs. They all look like the need a job to do though. Not bad price though...


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Shes Got Heart said:


> That guy has some great looking dogs. They all look like the need a job to do though. Not bad price though...


yes they are born and bred hard working hunters.....he prides himself on breeding only game terriers.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I will definitely want to live out in the boonies before I get any dogs with these high drives. I want lots of land for them to run on. And a place to set up spring poles and equipment without my neighbors looking at me funny.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> After years of dealing with pits, dogo, neo's and a whole host of other critters ...I am pretty sure I can deal with a terrier. Especially since it will have plenty to hunt around here.


That's what I thought...lol

When I picked up Tammy Faye the first night, she was quiet, the second day she started to come out of her shell, the third day, oh boy, I felt like I had a newborn again, I couldn't do anything to keep her occupied and happy, I could have just sat in the chair and cried...lol Now, I have learned and she is my little girl and I have two others. Tammy Faye and Tommy we got from Alan Scott (yes, the bulldog breeder, he has awesome patterdales too) and Toby, we got from David Mason and now we even have a jagdterrier, they are great.

This is my Tammy Faye, she pulled 301 x her body weight this day


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

i saw some of scotts dogs online. There is a breeder in Maine that I want to visit.


----------



## bluedoberbull (Dec 22, 2010)

*accidental breed mixing*

I own a beautiful female blue razorz edge pit and a police bloodline doberman. I guess it was 2 years ago now they got together and conceived.. She had 4 pups and they ended up coming out pretty cool. hers a pic of the smallest female of the litter at around 11 months. There were 4 born. 2 boys 2 girls. 1 black boy 1 black girl 1 blue boy 1 blue girl. just in case anyones interested.


----------



## m.bowers (Aug 2, 2011)

i really want one. they are the coolest little dog. small like pats jack like pits. do you know where to buy one


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a lab/rot growing up,and she was one of the best dogs I have ever had. We have always had mixed dogs. They tend not to have as many health issues,and they live longer too.


----------

